# What do you think are the nicest rims for a TT??



## TT00 (Mar 27, 2007)

FINALLY a thread for awesome rims.
Post your pictures of your fav tt with your fav rims.








Axis Finish 19"


----------



## elisiX (Jul 12, 2006)

Axis Hiro 19"


----------



## TT00 (Mar 27, 2007)

those are sick


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

It has to be either BBS Le Mans:










Or Sportec Mono-10's:










Nothing else comes close IMHO....... :roll:


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

i like these 19" nuvolari


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)




----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I think it all depends on colour, what looks great on a Black TT might not look so good on say a Silver TT.. But BBS CH on a black TTC..


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

Not necassarily my fav but worth a look anyways...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

qstix said:


> I think it all depends on colour, what looks great on a Black TT might not look so good on say a Silver TT.. But BBS CH on a black TTC..


Someone call my name?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Gaz_kitson said:


> [


Is that not an utter disgrace, WTF are people thinking about...... :? if you intend to [email protected] up a car with tacky 5hite, go buy a corsa.......

Rant over...... :-*


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm with Leg on that one!!










The only wheels anyone could offer me to take mine off immediately would be BBS LMs.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

hey, thats out the back of my house, they must be my wheels then, oi give em back..


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

qstix said:


> hey, thats out the back of my house, they must be my wheels then, oi give em back..


lol i had to nick the picture off yr gauge thread coz photobuckets going through maintenance!


----------



## crazyman (Jun 28, 2006)

sorry for the lame pic, i had no time to upload it to my own server..
but i like the wheels :lol:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Axis Milanos are my fav!!!

very VERY rare on a TT tho...


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

I would have sex with that car :lol:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

ctgilles said:


>


Stunning.... :-*


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> I'm with Leg on that one!!


I have a set of 19" CH's on the wifes Golf, they look great IMHO.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I used to have those on my golf... i refused to sell them with the car!! So glad I kept them. I get so many offers from so many different people for them, If ever I needed quick money I know that I could sell within 24 hours!


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

And another one because it's sooooo nice


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

Silversea said:


> ctgilles said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


which alloys are these??? they look amazing!!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

BBS LMs


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> BBS LMs


checking the bank balance! :twisted:

cheers!

oh look i cant afford! what a surprise! :lol:


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Loving these 19" Axis rims with the quartz grey..........Stunning 8)

Anybody know of suppliers or associated cost :?:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I think Axis are in Northampton, going to stroll down this weekend and see what they have..


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

those are a bit Nissan 350Z to me


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

MARLY 13 said:


> Loving these 19" Axis rims with the quartz grey..........Stunning 8)
> 
> Anybody know of suppliers or associated cost :?:











Size
18x8.5
19x8.5
19x9.5
19x10.5 Bolt Patterns
5x100, 5x114
5x100, 5x114, 5x120
5x100, 5x114, 5x120
5x114

M.S.R.P.
$280.00
$380.00
$420.00
$480.00


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Dont think they look 350Z at all IMHO :?

Thanks for the Axis info guys, will do a bit more research me thinks :wink:


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

LEGS car.........understated perfection IMHO [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

MARLY 13 said:


> Dont think they look 350Z at all IMHO :?
> 
> Thanks for the Axis info guys, will do a bit more research me thinks :wink:


Oh really??


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Maybe the alloys but defo not the car too... Japs are ugly


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

boss429 said:


> LEGS car.........understated perfection IMHO [smiley=dude.gif]


Thanks. Next im going to fit a big spoiler, bodykit painted in contrasting silver and a green strip across the top of the windscreen with Rich and Suzie on it. Should be fun when the wife sees it, shes called Helen.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Leg said:


> boss429 said:
> 
> 
> > LEGS car.........understated perfection IMHO [smiley=dude.gif]
> ...


lol u nutter


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Leg said:


> Thanks. Next im going to fit a big spoiler, bodykit painted in contrasting silver and a green strip across the top of the windscreen with Rich and Suzie on it. Should be fun when the wife sees it, shes called Helen.


 :lol: don't forget the S8 grill :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Next im going to fit a big spoiler, bodykit painted in contrasting silver and a green strip across the top of the windscreen with Rich and Suzie on it. Should be fun when the wife sees it, shes called Helen.
> ...


Powder coat the wheels in yellow too.

I feel a photoshop coming on :wink:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Leg said:


> Powder coat the wheels in yellow too.
> 
> I feel a photoshop coming on :wink:












*TEH WIN!*


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

ctgilles said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Powder coat the wheels in yellow too.
> ...


somehow i new those wheels would come back to haunt us :twisted:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Now I KNOW what mods I want next


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

where are the names??


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

BBS lovely wheels, audi wheels on different models but no imagination people should sometimes look outside the box


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> where are the names??


Im working from home (who would have guessed) and the wife is too, her PC is in the same office as mine, im not prepared to add 'Suzie' to the image as I am quite attached to my testicles.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> BBS lovely wheels, audi wheels on different models but no imagination people should sometimes look outside the box


Including grills. Never copy the corporate image. Im joking, im joking lol :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Personally I love BBS rims and the quality is second to none. The 5 spoke is also good (RS6) and easier to clean :wink: .

19" LMs' (8.5F and 9.5R) would be my first choice but even at trade prices they are hideously expensive.

Legs' car looks fantastic but so does mine on the RSTTs' so it is a personal choice.

My favourite wheel of all time is this:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Legs' car looks fantastic but so does mine on the RSTTs' so it is a personal choice.
> 
> My favourite wheel of all time is this:


Hey its not a competition. 

Wonder if anyones ever done a wheel that is a 'TT' shape?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Legs' car looks fantastic but so does mine on the RSTTs' so it is a personal choice.
> ...


Not that I know of but we also had the "Teddy" in stock with the paws etc painted in, very cool 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## elisiX (Jul 12, 2006)

MARLY 13 said:


> Loving these 19" Axis rims with the quartz grey..........Stunning 8)
> 
> Anybody know of suppliers or associated cost :?:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

elisiX said:


> ...


Stunning 8)









"I want to make sweet sweet love to your car"


----------



## elisiX (Jul 12, 2006)

In desperate need of Coilovers (cant decide which ones) and clear corners.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Would have to be BBS LE Mans for me


----------



## stuart1997 (Sep 26, 2006)

I really like these (hope the link works)
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_im ... 2_full.jpg


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

has anybody put these kahn rss wheels on there tt?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

chappers51 said:


> has anybody put these kahn rss wheels on there tt?


Yep I had 18s than 19s on my TTR before I saw the light and got the Le Mans :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

chappers51 said:


> has anybody put these kahn rss wheels on there tt?


Loads of them on TT's. Overpriced and not the best quality, they are also quite heavy.


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah i know there a bit expensive are there pics about, do any companys make replicas?


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

IMHO one of the best designers there is, if only some of his wheels would fit the TT, although they would design and make to fit if you spent a load of dollors http://www.chipfoose.com/wheels.aspx


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

chappers51 said:


> yeah i know there a bit expensive are there pics about, do any companys make replicas?


Dare and Smiths did reps of the 5 Spoke RS-R but no-one has done a rep of the RS-S. Wheels have moved on. Ronal do some nice 5 spokes at the moment:








Bad picture BTW in the flesh it looks 8)

And








for something a bit different.

Momo are coming out with some great new wheels









Its down to personal taste though


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Clear Polycarbs are the way to go! 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

clear polycarbs :roll:

I must admit I like the standard RS4's, well balanced looking wheel


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak said:


> Clear Polycarbs are the way to go! 8)


Are you on some think Wak you usually have good taste m8 :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Lots of talk about design, only a couple of comments about quality and more importantly, weight!


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

well i usually put oz ultraleggeras on all my cars, lol.. but im unsure how it'll suit the TT


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Lots of talk about design, only a couple of comments about quality and more importantly, weight!


Quality is something overlooked with wheels as most people seem to think they are all made the same way, they are not!

There are 3 ways to make Alloy Wheels:

1. Injection moulding; the metal is forced into the mould therefore forcing out any air, this is the best way to make wheels apart from machining. All TUV approved wheels have to be made this way.

2. Pouring; this is how the far east and cheaper wheels are made, the metal is simply "poured" into the mould, if you cut a wheel in half that has been made this way it will resemble an Aero bar.

3. Machining; The wheel is machined from a piece/s of aluminium.

All wheels fitted to a TT or any other German car have to be TUV Approved both for quality and fitment. If you have an acciden your insurance could refuse to pay out if you have a non TUV approved wheel on your car.

As for weight the best companies are: BBS, OZ, Ronal, Momo, Rondel, Azev and Borbet, these companies invest millions in the design and manufacturing processes to get the best match between design, weight and quality.

You get what you pay for


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

MTM bimotos


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> MTM bimotos


That used to be a forum members from here, can't remember who as it was a good few years ago...... nice car with nice wheels, didn't like the grill though!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Silversea said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > MTM bimotos
> ...


Have you voted yet Des  :?:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Still a bit undecided yet Andy, think Momo Arrows or Venoms might look goodâ€¦â€¦  What do you think???

I better stop talking like this as it might give some on here an ideaâ€¦.. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Silversea said:


> Still a bit undecided yet Andy, think Momo Arrows or Venoms might look goodâ€¦â€¦  What do you think???
> 
> I better stop talking like this as it might give some on here an ideaâ€¦.. :wink:


Venoms now there is a blast from the past not that I ever owned any


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, goes nice with a nice bodykit from what I hear.......


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Black Knight said:


> well i usually put oz ultraleggeras on all my cars, lol.. but im unsure how it'll suit the TT


I held them up to my car when I was debating on the BBS CH vs. Ultraleggera. Looked well suited, but the thin spokes really show what's beyond them (wouldn't look as good on the 225/QS with the smaller brake discs IMHO--not that my car has that issue). Anyway, living in Germany my price was actually less on the BBS and I figured maybe they're stronger too to go with the slight extra weight, so that's what I opted for. I'm happy with them, but the lighter OZ still haunts me as I question my decision. I like light weight. Very surprised to not see them on any TT's around here (forum).

The Superleggera was one of my all-time favorite wheels and if I could have still obtained a set, that's what I would have done.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I've been told these are one off the best.. :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey JAAYDE, are those 19"s :?:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Hey JAAYDE, are those 19"s :?:


nope 18" will be replacing them with 19" though..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> I've been told these are one off the best.. :wink:


You were told wrong :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> I've been told these are one off the best.. :wink:
> 
> You were told wrong :wink:


well TBH i hated these wheels after having them about 2 years but have now regained some kind of love from somewhere (love hate relationship i think :roll: )


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wak said:


>


Jeez, and I thought I had little tyre profile!


----------



## Colin240sport (Jan 17, 2008)

bump for some inspiration!


----------

